# Short luteal phase questions



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

Last night I started looking back at my charts and noticed that my luteal phase is consistently only 9 days. Can breastfeeding affect luteal phase length? Is it impossible to have a successful pregnancy with a short luteal phase? It would be a good thing for right now if it were because we are TTA, but in about 9 months we want to start trying. I'm in the process of weaning ds







: and I'm wondering if that will affect my luteal phase.

Thanks!


----------



## takasmom (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't know the answers to all of your Q's but they are GOOD questions
and you should post in the TTC folder (even though you are still TTA) so that you get more answers from the real pros.

I think that short luteal phase (<10 days) CAN be a problem in both becoming pregnant and sustaining a pregnancy. But I also think it is very fixable, either herbally or with medication like progesterone. (Not based on my own experience, but on reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility and reading on Fertility Friend). By the way those are two great resources to check out during these months while you are waiting to be ready. Best of luck!!


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I was just diagnosed with a luteal phase defect...3 months of charting showed my luteal phase was 9-11 days. My OB said she doesn't like to see anything less than 12.

I am breastfeeding, but she did not seem to think that was the problem since I've had regular periods since my son was about 8 weeks old. He's 23 months now. I was also pregnant this year but miscarried in Feb at 12 weeks most likely due to low progesterone.

My OB said I could do 2 things...progesterone supplements or Clomid. There are other natural ways to lengthen your LP by the way, like Vitex and B6 but I don't know a whole lot about those. I love MDC but I'm more of an OB kind of gal









Anyway, I chose to do the Clomid. She said even if you are ovulating, Clomid can make your corpus luteum stronger and it will produce more progesterone. This lengthens your luteal phase and helps you sustain a pregnancy.

I'm no expert on this stuff by the way, just newly diagnosed and hoping Clomid helps me this month!


----------



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for the answers







: . I probably will call my midwife and talk to her about it.


----------



## LoisLane (Mar 23, 2004)

I had short luteal phases (8-9 days) after weaning my son and before TTC the second time and so took Vit. B6 for about three months before TTC. They were still short -- 10-11 days -- but enough that we got pregnant the first month we tried. Of course -- we got pregnant with identical girls!







:







: But the B6 worked for us. You might want to give it a try before other more medical options... they would still be there if you needed it, but the B6 might be enough to lengthen it for you. GOod luck!


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

I have always had a short luteal phase (usually 9, longest would probably be 11). I have gotten pregnant twice very easily, the first one it was the first month we tried with the second it was a couple of months, but my fertility was returning after breastfeeding infertility and honestly, I believe I got pg the first month I could (that is, even though I was having AF, I didn't have very strong fertility signs, I wasn't charting so I can't say for sure). I know that short luteal phase can cause problems with getting pg, but it has never been a problem for me.

Beth


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Breastfeeding definitely shortens my LP. I have had some cycles where it was 7 days or less! Not a problem right now, we're TTA too.

As time goes on my LP gradually lengthens out. I have no idea if it would eventually get to more than 12 days because every time I've been charting and had a LP of twelve+ days I have been PREGNANT.

So you don't have to have a 12+ day LP to ger pregnant.

Also, B-complex works great for lengthening the luteal phase. it also does not increase your risk of multiples (and complications) or dry up cervical fluids like clomid might.

I was having short LP when I was TTC my youngest. I charted for a few months to give it a chance to even out postpartum, but after 3 cycles I went to the B-complex. The first month my LP went for 9 days to 11 days. The third cycle I got pregnant.

I'm currently on b-complex and extra b-6 for some wrist pain, carpal tunnel symptoms. My LP is still rather short from BF, but I am thinking we will need to be extra cautious because the b-complex is starting to stretch it back out to fertile.

Another possibility for LP support is vitex (chasteberry) but you should definitely discuss any herbal treatments with your midwife or an herbalist first, since taking the wrong herb can be more harm than good.


----------

